# Recommendations for AGILITY classes near Palm City, FL ?



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

The class we have isn't working out with teddy. Does anyone know any good agility classes near palm city Florida? If u know any that would be great!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This used to be a good link with clubs/classes ---> Clean Run: Agility Clubs and Training Schools

Obedience & Agility Training | Humane Society of the Treasure Coast, Inc.

Lucky Dog Sports Club - Jupiter Florida - Dog Training Class Schedule: agility, obedience, rally, fun and games, reactive, and puppy socialization and training

You seen either of those 2? You may have to drive a bit for the best classes, I know an hour is normal for me. Try to plan walks, dinner, shopping to make it seem better


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been to a few trials hosted by this club:

Tailwaggers Home


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

The only ones I know of are Tailwaggers and Lucky Dog. Took an agility class with lucky Dog...Rainer and I loved it. Waiting for the second level to be offered again so we can keep going.  A friend goes to Tailwaggers and she enjoys it.

Not sure about the Humane Society link MaggieRoseLee posted in terms of agility, but I did go up there for lure coursing and barn hunt. Saw their agility field and it looks nice (to me, lol). The people there were all really nice!


----------

